# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  A të bën pasuria më të suksesshëm me femrat?

## bobi nga torino

cmendoni per femrat qe jetojne ne shqiperi, <>pa i premtuar gje ( lidhje serioze ) apo varet ca benzi ke?si mendoni juve  sa shans kan ata pa leke e pa makine? kjo eshte pyetje retorike por desha thjesht opinionin tuaj.E thene troc nje femer moderne ndejk moden apo ndjek benzin?

----------


## SANI

i dashur BOBI torinez,ne shqiperi nga nga ato qe ta japin pa i premtuar gje,POR, shumica sta jep po spate te pakten nje biciklete.mendimi im eshte qe sa me shume EURI ne xhep aq me shume femra ke ne tavoline

----------


## jessi89

Nje femer moderne ndjek moden pa qene nevoja e lekeve apo benzit.Kjo sepse asaj nuk i mungon asnje gje i ka te gjitha edhe EUROT edhe BENZIN.Modernja nuk eshte vetem sex,por eshte qe te kenaqesh veten gjithe diten me veprimtarine tende ,nga mengjesi ne mbremje.ps. e mo se s'eshte ndonje gje e madhe sot te kesh nje benz e nje pune te mire,si beni edhe ju mo ua ua.
  E per ate te "dhenen" ti Bob ,mos e ngateron gje me ato zuskat ne Itali,se shqipeve i mer te keqen ti...ka ca katunare qe dun te permiresojne jeten ,po edhe ky perparim eshte ,wowww

----------


## dionea

> _Postuar më parë nga bobi nga torino_ 
> *cmendoni per femrat qe jetojne ne shqiperi, <>pa i premtuar gje ( lidhje serioze ) apo varet ca benzi ke?si mendoni juve  sa shans kan ata pa leke e pa makine? kjo eshte pyetje retorike por desha thjesht opinionin tuaj.E thene troc nje femer moderne ndejk moden apo ndjek benzin?*


UA cfare opinioni per femrat??
Ore po vetem aty te punon mendja ty more?Ta japin s'ta japin?
Nuk jane te gjithe njesoj i dashur.Pastaj gjen shesh pa ben pershesh se nuk ke rene akoma ne ndonje dore te mire qe te rregulloje pak.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jessi89

E se harova pytjen e dyte:
...ata pa leke e pa makina ,duhet qe ti vene men punes e se shpejti te fitojne edhe leke e te blejne edhe makine.Po duhet mo makina se do shopim cdo jave si do bejme do ti leme leket taxi ee?,po do bejme vizita ne shoke e shoqe si do bejme do gjemojme autobusat e trenat ee?
  Prandaj i kerkojne femrat keto kollajlleqe more shok.

----------


## lobbisti

ore bob, po trajtohen femrat keshtu? Ato nuk besoj se e kane mendjen vetem tek paraja por ajo qe ka rendesi eshte PUSHTETI qe nje mashkull mund te kete. Besoj se nje femer bie pre e nje mashkulli qe eshte dikushi sepse aty mund te gjejne ate qe nje mashkull i deshtuar nuk e ka. Mos e ngacmo shume kete teme sepse asnje nuk te jep nje pergjigje reale CIAO

----------


## dionea

> _Postuar më parë nga lobbisti_ 
> *ore bob, po trajtohen femrat keshtu? Ato nuk besoj se e kane mendjen vetem tek paraja por ajo qe ka rendesi eshte PUSHTETI qe nje mashkull mund te kete. Besoj se nje femer bie pre e nje mashkulli qe eshte dikushi sepse aty mund te gjejne ate qe nje mashkull i deshtuar nuk e ka. Mos e ngacmo shume kete teme sepse asnje nuk te jep nje pergjigje reale CIAO*


Shih ky...Jo ve po koko ve thua ti.
Femrat nuk mund te futen te gjitha ne nje thes more...Nuk e kuptoj pse i grumbulloni te gjitha ne nje vend.PAstaj femra nuk shikon as makinen,as leket,as poziten,por njeriun.

----------


## bobi nga torino

o motra tona ne diaspor une po flas per femrat ne shqiperi qe si kane mundesite ekonomike dhe mundohen te gjejne nje mashkull qe tia plotesoj kushtet edhe mos me thoni qe paraja nuk hyne se genjeni veten tuaj ne radhe te pare pastaj mua.jane keto arsyet qe na detyrojne meshkujve te bejme leke ne cfaredolloj menyre.

----------


## lobbisti

o Dionea po pse nuk eshte e vertete qe interesi hyn kudo, qofte per lek, pushtet apo thjeshte per te qene me nje njeri qe ka cilesi te vecanta. Ty nuk te pelqejne keto apo bie brenda me te parin qe lidhesh. Eshte ne natyren e njeriut qe te terhiqet nga gjerat e bukura (leke, pushtet, apo fame) Nje njeri mund te kete personalitet te bukur por bie pak ne syrin e nje njeriu tjeter nqs nuk eshte ne gjendje te caje ne jete BEHU PAK ME REALISTE

----------


## ema sinani

N.q.se  1 femer shkon per te mirat materiale, cfare ndryshimi ka nga nje prostitute ( e di ndoshta ka ndryshim , por prap jane motra).

Nuk e kuptoj pse meshkujt mendojne se femra do te shkoje me  nje qe ka benz apo avjon?  More  djale mos na fut te gjithave ne nje thes. 

Nuk dua te them se nuk ka vajza te tilla, por ka dhe meshkuj te tille.

Nuk mund te japesh veten tende per nje benz apo gje tjeter se ka bere kurre, me vjen neveri vetem ta mendoj.

----------


## ice_storm

O lal ajo qe thua ti eshte e vertete vetem per femrat dmth konviktoret e ardhme nga maja malit ose nga fundi fushave ne qytet ene i duket jeta= sendilja mbrapme e benzit.
Per ato qe jane te le ti quajme te "civilizume" qe nuk kerkojne lidhje serioze , te gjithe i quajne kur*va apo jo?
Kjo nuk eshte per faj te femrave por per faj te mentalitetit shqiptar i cili do shume kohe qe te ndryshoje dhe te arrije ate te vendeve te tjera te "civilizume".

----------


## R2T

Bob

Femra jo vetem ne Shqiperi po ne cdo vend te botesh terhiqet me teper po ishe i pasur. E pse do i vesh faj. Femra kerkon siguri tek mashkulli. Mashkulli duhet ti ofroje asaj dicka qe nuk e ka. Ne shumicen e rasteve pasuria shifet si siguria me e madhe, eshte logjike qe femra do i shkoje pas. Nuk eshte as per tu habitur, dhe as per tu percmuar.....eshte detyra e cdo cuni te arrije te ofroje dicka.

----------


## theodora*

O bobi nga torino.Mua me duket se fajin e ka mendja juaj.Nese djali eshte ok dhe pa fiksime persa i perket lidhjes te dashurise me lekat c'do gje eshte normale.Nese ka fiksime pastaj koka ben koka peson,thote populli. :shkelje syri:

----------


## ComeAsYouAre

Ne disa raste mos te them ne shume se sdu ti fus te gjitha femrat ne nje kazan.nqs nje djal ka ardhje te mire ekonomike ka me shume favoritet per te pasur dashuri sa me te shumta.

----------


## DEMION_21

TE THEM TE VERTETEN LOL KTO VAJZAN NE SHQIPERI TA JAPIN KOLLAJ SEPSE PO TE SHOFIN QE KENI ARDHUR NGA JASHT TETI EDHE JENI I VESHUR BUKUR KENI MAKIN APO PARA I RRIFET MENDJA LOL TA JEP SHUM KOLLAJ OK KAM PRAP PER TE THEM POR NJI HER TJETER .

----------


## Hyllien

Me sa cpo shof une ne kete teme po ngaterroni shume gjera. Dahsuria me seksin nuk jane e njejta gje. Nje femer qe te do te do, edhe brekgrisur te jesh, mjafton te kesh vullnet te ngjitesh ne jete, se fundja e fundit dhe ajo do rroj. Ka dhe raste ekstreme ku eshte femra qe punon dhe mashkulli rri e tund .... . Pra ne dashuri nuk ka gjera te tilla, esht si te te qelloj.

Per sa i perket seksit, ato femra qe <> kollaj kur ke benz apo bmw nuk jane te denje te quhen femra. Prandaj dhe perfundimi i tyre ne jete ne magnitude do jete po aq tragjik sa orgjite e shumta te saja ne seks dhe posedimi i saj material. 

A te ben pasuria te famshem me femrat? padyshim po... a te kenaq apo te ben te lumtur?  ... *JO* nuk eshte e thene... madje shumicen e rasteve eshte e kunderta.

----------


## Reina

S'mund te flas per te gjitha femrat. Po per MUA  ska rendesi fare. (pike)

----------


## s0ni

Ato vajza/djem pa morale, ta japin sic shpreheni ju, nqs shohin $$$ dhe bukurine fizike.

----------


## kolombi

E ka zberthyer per bukuri Cyclotomic,ketu ngaterrohet keku me byrekun.
Seksi dhe dashuria nuk jane e njejta gje.
E para i ngjan nje endrre te shkurter ,qe sa hap syte eshte bere ere .
E dyta ,jane ndjenjat e tua ,eshte vete jeta jote me castet e bukura dhe te hidhura qe te dhuron dashuria ,ato veshtire se harrohen se jane te shkruajtura diku ne ditarin e shpirtit.
Sa per temen ne fjale nuk do te isha realist nese nuk do te pranoja se vertet pasuria ,apo mirqenia ekonomike ,ta quaja me mire te bejne te adhurohesh nga gjinia e bukur (femerore)
Pjese e realitetit tone ndonese teper i hidhur ky realitet,jane dhe ato femramjaftohen te shtrihen ne sediljet e buta prej lekure te ndonje biznesmeni te sigurta se kane perqafuar lumturine.
Nje lumturi qe per ato mbaron shpejt se diku para nje semafori,dera e Mercedesit eshte hapur,qe ajo te zbresi dhe ti liroje sediljen ,mikeshes tjeter qe pret radhen.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Edhe une jam si gjithnje ne nje mendje me Kolombin.
Gjithashtu mbeshtes Cyclotomic dhe lobistin.

Si pergjigje per pyetjen e bobit po jap nje shprehje te Henry Kissingerit.

Ne fund te takimit te famshem te Niksonit me Mao Ce Dunit ne Kine(takim qe shenoi edhe prishjen e mardhenieve tona me Kinen, lexo Shenime Per Kinen.e.hoxha vell2...LOL), Shoku Mao iu drejtua Kissingerit me nje Pyetje jo shume diskrete.
Si Shpjegohet i tha qe ti edhe pse je i shemtuar ke shume sukses me femrat?
Dhe Kissingeri ju pergjigj:
"Pushteti eshte afrodiziaku me i mire per femrat"

Dhe me lejoni te shkruaj edhe nje shprehje pak banane qe thuhet ne Tirane :
Nuk q...Lenci, por q... benzi mor lal

----------

